
Who is this man who seems to die in every terrorist attack? - ikeboy
http://observers.france24.com/en/20160705-mexican-man-dies-every-terrorist-attack-mystery
======
socceroos
I find it odd that the conclusion of the investigation is "legal dispute that
made victim shame perpetrator by posting his picture online". Almost every
occurrence of his image is accompanied by 'desperate' pleas to find him. It
feels like something a bit more sinister is happening. ...just a feeling.

------
maerF0x0
Did a google image search with the url[1] of the image and it returns 1500 or
so results.

[1]:
[http://scd.observers.france24.com/files/dynimagecache/0/33/5...](http://scd.observers.france24.com/files/dynimagecache/0/33/527/296/1024/576/article_images/photo_mexicain.jpg)

